# which polymer 9mm to buy?



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

narrowed it down to..
Glock 19
SIG 2022
SIG sigpro 2009

and why do they make guns out of polymer? is it to save on cost or weight? cause the sig p229 is barely heavier than the polmer sigs, if thats the case


which would you choose, and why? thanks..


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

While on the market for one, I made tons of research (for months) and decided on a Glock. After I handled it though, I knew I cannot buy it because it doesn't fit my hands well. It is too "blocky" for me.

Went back to the drawing board and narrowed my choice to 5 but eventually became 7. Of those, XDM came on top (cost, fit, recommendations, looks, etc. considered). Just placed my order in yesterday after waiting a week after deciding to see if my choice will change but it didn't. It was tough and wanted 2 weeks cool off time before buying but I gave in. :mrgreen:

The contenders were:
Walther P99 (eliminated since I cannot find one to hold or test)
Sig P226/229
H&K USP
FN FNP9 (eliminated since I cannot find one to hold or test)
S&W M&P
Beretta PX4
Springfield XD/XDM

Good luck!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

In the poly category I can only comment on what I know.

So I give thumbs up to G17, want the 19 but holding out for a Gen4
Any XD or XDm pistol
Walther P99, Point88, I wish you could have found one to look at cause you probably would have bought it. It is one of the best pistols I own.

Unless another company comes along (like Bersa) and makes a good double stack poly pistol (which Bersa does not have) I will probably stick with Springfield Glock and Walther for poly pistols. They are fair priced and are excellent pistols.





 This video does show that Glock can suffer from LimpWristing so be sure you hold the gun proper.

Most companies started using polymer because it was strong and light weight. This allowed them make the mags wider allowing for higher capacities. While keeping the grip size as small as or smaller than some metal framed pistols. a third plus is that they can custom design the grip and dustcovers in one fell swoop. They just make the mold and start popping them out, light, strong and looks made to order. Things that would cost hi dollars or might not be possible with a metal frame.

Well, thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an sp2009,& a 2340 (the .40sw version). both are great guns, & haven't given me any problems. 
Glock makes a fine gun too, but I'm partial to sigs.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I absolutely love my Glock 19. They're not for everyone though. Handle all three, and the see which fits you best. That'll be your best bet to ensure you get the right gun.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

You cannot go wrong with any of those 3 choices...depends on which fits you best, the Sigs and the Glock are very different in grip size, angle, and the barrel on the Sig fits higher in your hand....both will shoot any amo you put in them, I have owned the SP2009 and a G26 and both have been amazing as far as reliability....my bro Flying Polack that posted above now owns the sp2009 and he liked it so much he bought a sp2340. I however prefer the glock, so its all about personal preference between the two guns...

Glock= lighter, maybe a bit more reliable, easier to take apart, smaller and more aftermarket parts which also tend to be much cheaper...
Sig= heavier, a bit harder to take apart, but fits a medium to large size hand incrdible and shoots extremely accurate....trigger pull is lighter during single acton mode, and of course has the hammer and decocker...for myself it came down to the smaller size, weight, and aftermarket parts availability that made me chose Glock over Sig, but I would be happy with either of them.
If you can find a used 2009 for a good price, scoff it up, I find that most I see cost the same used as a new 2022, so with that in mind I would pick the 2022. If money is tight I would reccomend the Glock, all of the parts are easy to find and mags are much cheaper...resale on Glocks is excellent too, not that you will want to sell it.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

Freedom1911 said:


> Walther P99, Point88, I wish you could have found one to look at cause you probably would have bought it. It is one of the best pistols I own.


It sure appealed to me a lot. For me, it is the best looking 9mm polymer gun right now. I was looking at the pics online and commented that it is really sexy and my wife over heard me. First and only time I said those words to a gun too.  She was a good sport and we had a good laugh out of it.

Called more than 10 local stores and only the shooting range carry it for sale but I was told they just have one or 2 on stock and it sold out. I cannot wait any longer so I went with the XDM. Cost is a factor too, it is on my higher range and extra magazine cost is almost double that of the XDM.

That said, there is always next time (saying this already and I haven't received my first one yet) :mrgreen:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Poink88, XDm is a good gun too. Looks like you were set on a quality pistol and picked the next best.
One of the reasons I like the P99 so much is even though it is a striker fired gun. Every time you pull the trigger the pin strikes. It basically is a double action gun with a very light trigger pull.
The thing I like about the XDm is capacity and no trigger pull on brake down. 
XDm is the second best looking pistol behind the Walther P99. 
Best part is, they are both great shooters to go with the great looks.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have shot a Sig ps2022, px4 and a glock 26. 
I think you need to get your hands on them to decide which you want by feeling how each feels in the hand.
Some folks complain about the wide grip of the sig 2022 but I find it perfect in my hand ( comes with 2 grip sizes).
All 3 are great choices in the Plastic gun world, good luck!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are planning on a carry, get the polymer frame. It is by far more comfortable.

My prefrence in polymers will be:

H&K USP
Glocks
SW M&P
XD/XDM

I have Sigs and I havve Glock.. Recently I bought an H&K and it has the advantages of both (the SIG pointability and the Glock light weight polymer frame)..


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Sigpro 2009 felt better in my hand than the Glock.


----------

